# Federal regulations for Anti-lock brakes?



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

My 2004 Honda Civic ICE doesn't have anti-lock brakes, and neither does my 1996 Civic EV.

Also check out your laws on three wheelers. Here in MA, three wheelers are considered Motorcycles and you cannot have a canopy/top to them. So ZAP cars are not legal here and cannot be registered either.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

TheSGC said:


> My 2004 Honda Civic ICE doesn't have anti-lock brakes, and neither does my 1996 Civic EV.
> 
> Also check out your laws on three wheelers. Here in MA, three wheelers are considered Motorcycles and you cannot have a canopy/top to them. So ZAP cars are not legal here and cannot be registered either.



This is why I'm pretty sure I'm going 4 wheels now 
I realized many states either require helmets or don't even allow enclosed 3 wheelers.

Stupid, but that's how it is.

It seems that I can just fall under "kit car" regulations no matter how I build the car, which requires an inspection only. 

That's really good to hear about your 2004 civic not having them... from what I can gather from the "legal jargon" is that it's not required on regular passenger vehicles.


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Technologic said:


> This is why I'm pretty sure I'm going 4 wheels now
> I realized many states either require helmets or don't even allow enclosed 3 wheelers.
> 
> Stupid, but that's how it is.
> ...


Technologic
You probably know this but just in case. As far as I know, as an individual, you would fall under a different set of rules covered by your state laws only. But each state has their own set of rules. I don't think the Feds are involved at an indivdual level YET!!!

A good source to check into would be hot rodders. They scratch build a lot of one offs. I'm sure they can point you to the right spot to look into the rules for your state, locations for inspections, etc. 

As far as driving into another state, All states will allow pass through for somethig legal and accepted by another state, even if it doesn't meet their own rules.

Have a great day, Summers comming,
Jim


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

Jimdear2 said:


> Technologic
> You probably know this but just in case. As an individual as far as I know you would fall under a different set of rules covered by your state laws only. But each state has their own set of rules. I don't think the Feds are involved at an indivdual level YET!!!
> 
> A good source to check into would be hot rodders. They scratch build a lot of one offs. I'm sure they can point you to the right spot to look into the rules for your state, locations for inspections, etc.


I have checked it out, and besides a roadway tax off receipts (ie. a sales tax they want) there's pretty much nothing stopping a custom car in NC.

I'm more interested in bypassing crash testing or if it's even necessary if one was to sell small volumes of "custom" cars if you cloned one you made (personal interest sake, not particularly relevant to my build plans)

The laws on it are sparse at best... from what I can gather, as long as it's a small enough volume (a few hundreds or low thousands a year) the government just looks the other way and allows registration under "new reconstructed" or "custom cars".

This is one realm the EU is actually _better_ they actually have small "fry" sales permits if the car meets general inspections and complies with modern emission standards.

It's eerie when I started looking into crash test prices... $50 million+ pissed away for a single model to be authorized. Clearly large car companies are bribing their way out of this for new model years.

Only further realized that I'd never want to even try to produce cars for a living (maybe as a hobby), unless I had massive private investment capital and even then ... I'd really hate seeing $50 million dollars going to some crash test dummy and paying them to wreck my hard work 

Thanks again for the info 
I'm torturing myself by reading about the different colors the feds allow hydraulic fluid to be... and what kinds of hydraulic fluids must be certain colors. Don't even ask me why it matters enough to make laws for it... they never answer that question lol


----------

